# Fantasy ?



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

What / Who / Where, would your Favorite Furry Fantasy be / Include .?

Secluded Waterfall, Buni-bitties, should i say more.?


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 23, 2010)

Hell-Volhard-Zelnsky it up with some SOCl[sub]2[/sub] and water with a carboxylic acid.


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

A special night with Kirk Johnson; the Goatse Guy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Going on a long, extended war of conquest in the search for peace, with her by my side...unless she's leading the other army, or our armies are fighting :V .


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 23, 2010)

A biohazard. Dont care who, so long as they're hot.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

The universe I created for my stories, vore.


----------



## CindarellaPop (Mar 23, 2010)

Bear Grylls kills a moose with an obsidian knife and cuts it open and he and I climb inside of it and make love in it's hot bloody innards.


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

CindarellaPop said:


> Bear Grylls kills a moose with an obsidian knife and cuts it open and he and I climb inside of it and make love in it's hot bloody innards.


 
oh _murr_..


----------



## furatail (Mar 23, 2010)

If your talking fantasy in general, not sexual, mine often involve me being nice to this "freak" half animal half human girl whom everyone taunts because of her strange species that is so alike but looks so different to humans. 
"She's not a human, she's an animal," they say. Everyone knows this but I simply do not understand why they hate her. I'm not from around the area and have never seen her kind before. I find her beautiful whereas everyone else sees a pathetic scum.
I am an outsider that comes to her rescue I myself endure the abuse of my fellow humans for coming to the aid of this creature. She even finds my attraction to be a bit of a surprise and doesn't understand my motives. My fantasy then kind of drifts around me trying to convince her that she really is beautiful in my eyes and that I really don't care what others think. We enter a forbidden love and I fight for what my heart feels.

Yeah, my fantasy is kind of cheesy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

CindarellaPop said:


> Bear Grylls kills a moose with an obsidian knife and cuts it open and he and I climb inside of it and make love in it's hot bloody innards.


 
I like the way you think.


After all, if the knife is black, the blood won't stain it :V .


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

I watched Bear Grylls bury his face into a wooly yak thing's throat and _drink the blood_ pouring out.
It was all over his face for ages. D:

ANYWAY

Pokemon world, I guess. I want me a Zangoose.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Claaaaaams.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Claaaaaams.


Lesbo freak :V

Me personally, my fantasy isn't sexual at all. It involves me, sitting in a nice hammock on a clear day on the beach, smoking a joint, and being far far away from the rest of man kind for the rest of my days. With a dog or 3, there, that furry enough for ya?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Me personally, my fantasy isn't sexual at all. It involves me, sitting in a nice hammock on a clear day on the beach, smoking a joint, and being far far away from the rest of man kind for the rest of my days. With a dog or 3, there, that furry enough for ya?



Man, that's lame.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Man, that's lame.


I do what I can.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Mar 23, 2010)

Girl, girl, girl, girl  xD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

CindarellaPop said:


> Bear Grylls kills a moose with an obsidian knife and cuts it open and he and I climb inside of it and make love in it's hot bloody innards.


 


Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Girl, girl, girl, girl xD


 
...

Says the guy with the flamingly gay skunk for an avatar :V .


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2010)

All this thread had accomplished is getting Bohemian Rhapsody stuck in my head.

_~Is this the real life
Is this just fantasy
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality~_


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Dubb said:


> What / Who / Where, would your Favorite Furry Fantasy be / Include .?
> 
> Secluded Waterfall, Buni-bitties, should i say more.?



Get out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 23, 2010)

Dubb said:


> What / Who / Where, would your Favorite Furry Fantasy be / Include .?
> 
> Secluded Waterfall, Buni-bitties, should i say more.?



Noob posts in teh wrong board, derp.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

Um.. going camping in a really pretty place with mountains with a really attractive, scruffy man who's fallen for me. :B And then we get married and have chillens and have a lot of cool pets and an outdoor aviary.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Being with a female zoroark, since it's confirmed the one in the new pokemon movie is female and the pokemon is the same size as a person.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Living in a world where all the animals talk and it somehow makes sense.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 23, 2010)

on the roadside with a dead opossum, or in the back of a van with a ten year old wolf boy.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a whole bunch of different fantasy worlds...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2010)

Dubb said:


> What / Who / Where, would your Favorite Furry Fantasy be / Include .?



Anything flammable / Me / Anywhere above water, including a flamethrower.  I am the one holding the flamethrower.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2010)

In a tank, as Der Furher with the Desert Fox as my aide.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a whole bunch of different fantasy worlds...


^


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

I have lesbian Samus fantasies, do those count on a furry forum? Am I cool yet? :[


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 23, 2010)

threesome with 2 catgirls in the moonlight in a meadow 

unfortunately that will probably never come true


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Transformation into my fursona then yiffing another fox (male of course :3)


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

furatail said:


> If your talking fantasy in general, not sexual, mine often involve me being nice to this "freak" half animal half human girl whom everyone taunts because of her strange species that is so alike but looks so different to humans.
> "She's not a human, she's an animal," they say. Everyone knows this but I simply do not understand why they hate her. I'm not from around the area and have never seen her kind before. I find her beautiful whereas everyone else sees a pathetic scum.
> I am an outsider that comes to her rescue I myself endure the abuse of my fellow humans for coming to the aid of this creature. She even finds my attraction to be a bit of a surprise and doesn't understand my motives. My fantasy then kind of drifts around me trying to convince her that she really is beautiful in my eyes and that I really don't care what others think. We enter a forbidden love and I fight for what my heart feels.
> 
> Yeah, my fantasy is kind of cheesy.


..I'm pretty sure that's a couple Movie Plot Lines.. (Bubble Boy.. Maybe.?)



WillowWulf said:


> I have a whole bunch of different fantasy worlds...



I Lov U !!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Transformation into my fursona then yiffing another fox (male of course :3)



Oh Scotty... xD

Anyways, just being able to be whatever I wanted would be amazing.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

My favorite fantasy? Well my personal favorite is when I fantasize about me ****** with ****** and ******** and then ******** with her own ******** up her ******** ****** *** ******** then ****** ******* ******** ********* ******* upside down on a  ******** *********** ****** *** *********. Good times.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> My favorite fantasy? Well my personal favorite is when I fantasize about me ****** with ****** and ******** and then ******** with her own ******** up her ******** ****** *** ******** then ****** ******* ******** ********* ******* upside down on a  ******** *********** ****** *** *********. Good times.


 
_Did u have a seizure while typing ?!_


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

What: My fursonia, 
Who: Looks around:grin:
Where: My world in a cave in a very high mountain top.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Where: My world in a cave in a very high mountain top.



  Mountain Tops Are COLD Come On Now what Are you Thinking ?!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> In a tank, as Der Furher with the Desert Fox as my aide.



Can I be Wusten Fuchs?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Mountain Tops Are COLD Come On Now what Are you Thinking ?!


 
Exctaly, now what would be a good way to warm up?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> _Did u have a seizure while typing ?!_



No, he wanted to type n i g g e r.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, he wanted to type n i g g e r.



OOohh You're in Truuuuuuble.... !



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Exctaly, now what would be a good way to warm up?



Iono At certain Tempatures Certain Things dont Function Properly.... It Might Just be me but below Freezing isnt My Prime Temp xP


----------



## Alexis (Mar 24, 2010)

A world where there is no war at all.  I'm pretty sure it means everyone would have to be born as a fully-functional herm so that we can just shag and shag and shag...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Iono At certain Tempatures Certain Things dont Function Properly.... It Might Just be me but below Freezing isnt My Prime Temp xP


 
Few places in my world are freezing, the cave temp is slightly mild, but the hard to reach place is well out of the way of prying eyes, and can only be reached by flight:grin:


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Few places in my world are freezing, the cave temp is slightly mild, but the hard to reach place is well out of the way of prying eyes, and can only be reached by flight:grin:


Now your Talkin' ! 
I'm picturing Avatar'esc floating mountains.
And maybe a Golden Gryphon to fly?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have lesbian Samus fantasies, do those count on a furry forum? Am I cool yet? :[


wait.. lolwut? O_O'

My fantasy is somewhere away from FA. just sayin'


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 24, 2010)

furatail said:


> If your talking fantasy in general, not sexual, mine often involve me being nice to this "freak" half animal half human girl whom everyone taunts because of her strange species that is so alike but looks so different to humans.
> "She's not a human, she's an animal," they say. Everyone knows this but I simply do not understand why they hate her. I'm not from around the area and have never seen her kind before. I find her beautiful whereas everyone else sees a pathetic scum.
> I am an outsider that comes to her rescue I myself endure the abuse of my fellow humans for coming to the aid of this creature. She even finds my attraction to be a bit of a surprise and doesn't understand my motives. My fantasy then kind of drifts around me trying to convince her that she really is beautiful in my eyes and that I really don't care what others think. We enter a forbidden love and I fight for what my heart feels.
> 
> Yeah, my fantasy is kind of cheesy.



No, your fantasy is excellent. 

It hits the 'outsider' button that a lot of people identify with, in and out of the fandom. I'd rather see a movie of your fantasy than any of these 'Twilight'-style werewolf/vampire movies so popular now.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> No, your fantasy is excellent.
> 
> It hits the 'outsider' button that a lot of people identify with, in and out of the fandom. I'd rather see a movie of your fantasy than any of these 'Twilight'-style werewolf/vampire movies so popular now.


 
HURR HURR, I'M A VAMPIRE BECAUSE I SPARKLE. DURR HURR.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> HURR HURR, I'M A VAMPIRE BECAUSE I SPARKLE. DURR HURR.



All that glitters is gold, or in this case crap.

My fantasies are too explicit for this forum.

I'd like to pilot the Tardis, though.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> All that glitters is gold, or in this case crap.
> 
> *My fantasies are too explicit for this forum.*
> 
> I'd like to pilot the Tardis, though.


 
Too explicit for this forum?

There is no such thing. I call bull shit >:V .


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too explicit for this forum?
> 
> There is no such thing. I call bull shit >:V .


I agree. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

I fantasize on causing mischief to piss off other furries for great justice, like in your typical cartoons of ye olde days. The most recurring victim would be Fisk Black.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I fantasize on causing mischief to piss off other furries for great justice, like in your typical cartoons of ye olde days. The most recurring victim would be Fisk Black.



NO ! :shock:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> OH BALLS ! :shock:


Fix'd!


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

... FRAUD !!

I Sue 4 Monays !


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> ... FRAUD !!
> 
> I Sue 4 Monays !


what


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> what



You just lost three Internets.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You just lost three Internets.


Only three!?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Only three!?



Putting the exclamation point before the question mark just lost you another five internets and a kidney.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Putting the exclamation point before the question mark just lost you another five internets and a kidney.


Now you're trying too hard.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Now you're trying too hard.



Not trying at all, actually. The question mark goes before the exclamation point.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not trying at all, actually. The question mark goes before the exclamation point.


Well that just shows how much Swedish schools suck. Why was I never taught such simple things when I was growing up? In fact, it was pretty soft, I hardly ever got homework or anything.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Now your Talkin' !
> I'm picturing Avatar'esc floating mountains.
> And maybe a Golden Gryphon to fly?



A ride on a Golden Gryphon would be a lovely ride. Just flying above  pure white cloud tops.
Would have to be trained so wouldn't show other ppl the way.
Well i am a dragon i can fly there at record speed.
Then again having the Gryphon do the flying wouldn't keep me busy flying


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 24, 2010)

I would have wings, cat ears, a cat tail, fingernail claws, and cat-slit pupils.

That's the extent of my catgirl furry fantasy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I would have wings, cat ears, a cat tail, fingernail claws, and cat-slit pupils.
> 
> That's the extent of my catgirl furry fantasy.



Neko-boys/girls are one of my favourite things.
<333

Would you have flying-size Xbox wings or tiny little stubby wings?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I would have wings, cat ears, a cat tail, fingernail claws, and cat-slit pupils.
> 
> That's the extent of my catgirl furry fantasy.



This.
Only its bat parts. Infinitely grosser.
I guess they call it kemonomimi in grorious nippon, but I guess its more to the kemono side.

we need a word for this


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> A ride on a Golden Gryphon would be a lovely ride. Just flying above  pure white cloud tops.
> Would have to be trained so wouldn't show other ppl the way.
> Well i am a dragon i can fly there at record speed.
> Then again having the Gryphon do the flying wouldn't keep me busy flying



Heel yeeh Imm go tame me a Gryphon brb


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> This.
> Only its bat parts. Infinitely grosser.



There was a bat in the house once.
I carried it outside.
It was adorable.

U:<


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2010)

In a library with no kiddie and Dog monglers, as well as no public masturbators.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There was a bat in the house once.
> I carried it outside.
> It was adorable.
> 
> U:<



sorry
there were bugs
and i was hungry

^w^
thats my face
because im a bat and my face is horrible


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Neko-boys/girls are one of my favourite things.
> <333
> 
> Would you have flying-size Xbox wings or tiny little stubby wings?


I would have them morph.
Tiny for cuteness factor and convenience.
Large for when I wanted to fly.



Jelly said:


> This.
> Only its bat parts. Infinitely grosser.
> I guess they call it kemonomimi in grorious nippon, but I guess its more to the kemono side.
> 
> we need a word for this


I like bat wings. 
I'm getting bat wings tattooed on my shoulders, when I get the money.

Also, I dunno. I just call it "catgirl," since I liked catgirls long before I ever saw anime.
And because it can describe a multitude of animal variance between plain human and full-blown furry.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In a library with no kiddie and Dog monglers, as well as no public masturbators.


Hey now, let's try to keep it at least somewhat realistic Zeke.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hey now, let's try to keep it at least somewhat realistic Zeke.



Fine..
I want a whole bunch of dirty old men bursting their load all over the computers while looking at child dog fucking porn.

Don't forget the multitudes of people leaving piss bickets in the aisles of the Non-fiction area.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Since im new to being furry (relatively) and I live in a very small town, my fantasy would be to sit around with a bunch of furries like myself, like, at a social gathering/party and just be who I want to be for a few hours.
Sounds ridiculous and very tame, I know, but... *shrug*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Since im new to being furry (relatively) and I live in a very small town, my fantasy would be to sit around with a bunch of furries like myself, like, at a social gathering/party and just be who I want to be for a few hours.
> Sounds ridiculous and very tame, I know, but... *shrug*



Hey, it's a start and we aren't ALL sex fiends with crazed fantasies on our minds 24/7....(P.S. I'm one of the fore-mentioned people  )


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't forget the multitudes of people leaving piss bickets in the aisles of the Non-fiction area.



lol
god, absolutely every time
the hilarious escapades of the fucking piss bucket

also extra bonus:
piss bickets


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, it's a start and we aren't ALL sex fiends with crazed fantasies on our minds 24/7....(P.S. I'm one of the fore-mentioned people  )



hey you never know... the missouri conservation and parks department said no to a furcon in the ozarks cause it would "unseemingly expose young children to pornographic material".

UGH.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> hey you never know... the missouri conservation and parks department said no to a furcon in the ozarks cause it would "unseemingly expose young children to pornographic material".
> 
> UGH.



Bummer, that sucks.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> lol
> god, absolutely every time
> the hilarious escapades of the fucking piss bucket
> 
> ...



Pissing in a sea of piss buckets. :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> hey you never know... the missouri conservation and parks department said no to a furcon in the ozarks cause it would "unseemingly expose young children to pornographic material".
> 
> UGH.


  Considering I've seen 14 year old furries asking for more titty from Furry Comic Providers, I wouldn't be surprised.

But to be fair, any fandom that gained +500% popularity with the popularization of the internet is likely going to have at least some adult presence to it.  Maybe not to the degree of "Can I interest you in this authentic dragon dildo" in the Furry fandom, but still there.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Considering I've seen 14 year old furries asking for more titty from Furry Comic Providers, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> But to be fair, any fandom that gained +500% popularity with the popularization of the internet is likely going to have at least some adult presence to it.  Maybe not to the degree of "Can I interest you in this authentic dragon dildo" in the Furry fandom, but still there.



Oh I totally agree. There are tons of 13 yr old kids out there wanting to look at porn.. but.. I live in the middle of nowhere (sometimes literally), and really the only thing thats 'exciting' and 'appropriate' furry-isk is ... spending time on the internet.
The closest furcon is 4 hours away =(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Oh I totally agree. There are tons of 13 yr old kids out there wanting to look at porn.. but.. I live in the middle of nowhere (sometimes literally), and really the only thing thats 'exciting' and 'appropriate' furry-isk is ... spending time on the internet.
> The closest furcon is 4 hours away =(



Ouch, closest one for me is 30 minutes away 
And it's one of the rather well known ones.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ouch, closest one for me is 30 minutes away
> And it's one of the rather well known ones.



To be fair, you're exactly the type of person that is the reason she can't hold the convention. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, you're exactly the type of person that is the reason she can't hold the convention. :mrgreen:



Hey, I'm trained quite well thank you very much!

I'm most certainly of age so no kiddie looking at "teh pr0nz" here,  I'm well mannered until ya get to know me (then things get a bit roudy in a NONsexual way, I just express myself more  ), I'm not what everyone makes me out to be...


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, I'm trained quite well thank you very much!
> 
> I'm most certainly of age so no kiddie looking at "teh pr0nz" here,  I'm well mannered until ya get to know me (then things get a bit roudy in a NONsexual way, I just express myself more  ), I'm not what everyone makes me out to be...



Pfft, I didnt say that I wasnt 'perverted'. 

Im just saying that if they offered to "up" the security some at the convention, they might be able to hold it where they wanted to.
Although, where they planned to hold it, and in July or August (i gotta look it up again), it would probably be bad anyway since dozens of families go camping there... Be really weird to go hiking one day with your "normal' family and see a bunch of fursuiters just running through the woods...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Pfft, I didnt say that I wasnt 'perverted'.
> 
> Im just saying that if they offered to "up" the security some at the convention, they might be able to hold it where they wanted to.
> Although, where they planned to hold it, and in July or August (i gotta look it up again), it would probably be bad anyway since dozens of families go camping there... Be really weird to go hiking one day with your "normal' family and see a bunch of fursuiters just running through the woods...



I never accused you of perversion, I was just defending myself :3

It would be sorta awkward though for that situation to happen...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 24, 2010)

Every human becomes an anthropomorphic animal. _END OF STORY_.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, I dunno. I just call it "catgirl," since I liked catgirls long before I ever saw anime.
> And because it can describe a multitude of animal variance between plain human and full-blown furry.



well this doesn't help me at all!
-w- (my face again, being that im a bat which is best identified as a gross w)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Every human becomes an anthropomorphic animal. _END OF STORY_.


I become an anthropomorphized Half-Elf.  Whoops.  Guess I'm 75-25 human, with the last 25% of my racial profile "Dickish bastard."  

First order of business is hunting down those who think humanity sucked, and destroying anything they own that was originally created by human hands.  

Actually, I'm going to change my suggestion.  I want to be an anthropomorphized Elf, so that I turn Half-Elf.  Gives me a few more years to work with, so I can be a dick to more people.

This is fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well this doesn't help me at all!
> -w- (my face again, being that im a bat which is best identified as a gross w)


"Fuzzy"?

I mean, fur is thicker than fuz, right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> "Fuzzy"?
> 
> I mean, fur is thicker than fuz, right?



Yes, fuz isn't full blown fur...more like facial or uh...."between the legs" fur...


----------



## Weebz (Mar 24, 2010)

furatail said:


> If your talking fantasy in general, not sexual, mine often involve me being nice to this "freak" half animal half human girl whom everyone taunts because of her strange species that is so alike but looks so different to humans.
> "She's not a human, she's an animal," they say. Everyone knows this but I simply do not understand why they hate her. I'm not from around the area and have never seen her kind before. I find her beautiful whereas everyone else sees a pathetic scum.
> I am an outsider that comes to her rescue I myself endure the abuse of my fellow humans for coming to the aid of this creature. She even finds my attraction to be a bit of a surprise and doesn't understand my motives. My fantasy then kind of drifts around me trying to convince her that she really is beautiful in my eyes and that I really don't care what others think. We enter a forbidden love and I fight for what my heart feels.
> 
> Yeah, my fantasy is kind of cheesy.


Cheesy is good, dude. It's your fantasy.

My fantasy would be to simply become my awesome fursona. It doesn't get any simpler than that.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 24, 2010)

You'd all be furries, I'd be the only human. You'd all be my bitches.

In chains.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You'd all be furries, I'd be the only human. You'd all be my bitches.
> 
> In chains.


  So, what, we'd be the final few seconds of the Mein Teil music video?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Marietta said:


> You'd all be furries, I'd be the only human. You'd all be my bitches.
> 
> In chains.



My species is human. Yours is wolfdog. Your fantasy has no effect on me >:V .


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My species is human. Yours is wolfdog. Your fantasy has no effect on me >:V .



but it does.. in a very round-about way.....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> but it does.. in a very round-about way.....



Only if I become her partner in raping and torturing furries.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only if I become her partner in raping and torturing furries.


Hey, who's the one here with the Inquisition Handbook? :evil:

Wait, rape?  Where's your standards, man?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hey, who's the one here with the Inquisition Handbook? :evil:
> 
> Wait, rape?  Where's your standards, man?



Well, it wouldn't be rape, technically, since most furries would enjoy it :V .



And I don't need a handbook.


----------



## coba (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Since im new to being furry (relatively) and I live in a very small town, my fantasy would be to sit around with a bunch of furries like myself, like, at a social gathering/party and just be who I want to be for a few hours.
> Sounds ridiculous and very tame, I know, but... *shrug*


 
well thats not really a bad fantasy and no its not ridiculous. but my fantasy is me being with a girl or guy as are animals and just being together and not being interupted or laughed at and a hole bunch  other shit that i love and want ;3


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 25, 2010)

coba said:


> well thats not really a bad fantasy and no its not ridiculous. but my fantasy is me being with a girl or guy as are animals and just being together and not being interupted or laughed at and a hole bunch  other shit that i love and want ;3



Thanks =3.
Thats why I asked my polish friend where I could find some people that were furry that I wouldnt have to say "yeah furries are nasty!... course they are..." *shifty eyes*

But yeah... wouldnt mind just having a day where... nothing is in the way..


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

A sleepless night in bed, drowsily kissing with the cutest, cuddliest, most tender boy I could ever hope to lay my arms around... Which is my mate. Not having to worry about sex or careers or survival in this silly world.

    Or approximately as good, a night of murry purry fun that leaves my entire body exhausted within that very fur's arms by one in the morning... And still not having to worry about jobs or necessities, just the love...

    I think it's awesome that that won't always be a fantasy.

    And honestly, I think a fantasy of far less likeliness that I'd adore to see become reality would be a lovey-dovey setting of the places I'm most familiar with... But I want to see everyone smiling, arms reaching up for hugs for their friends, friends like yours or mine, that deserve them clearly, laughs filling the air, hearts metaphorically soaring and the sun shining as bright as the minds of everyone that stand under it... I'm a daydreamer though, so...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> A sleepless night in bed, drowsily kissing with the cutest, cuddliest, most tender boy I could ever hope to lay my arms around... Which is my mate. Not having to worry about sex or careers or survival in this silly world.
> 
> Or approximately as good, a night of murry purry fun that leaves my entire body exhausted within that very fur's arms by one in the morning... And still not having to worry about jobs or necessities, just the love...
> 
> ...





Oh my, First post of yours I've read and I'm already starting to like you. Great signature by the way, really great words of wisdom.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Dubb said:


> What / Who / Where, would your Favorite Furry Fantasy be / Include .?
> 
> Secluded Waterfall, Buni-bitties, should i say more.?


 My favorite fantasy includes me and a Lombax just cuddling in my bed. ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> My favorite fantasy includes me and a Lombax just cuddling in my bed. ^_^



And by cuddling you mean yiffing each other till you physically can't continue amiright?

Hehe, I'd do the same to a fox <3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And by cuddling you mean yiffing each other till you physically can't continue amiright?
> 
> Hehe, I'd do the same to a fox <3


HELL YAH sometimes.   <3 <3   Lately, though, it's just been laying and snuggling.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> HELL YAH sometimes.   <3 <3   Lately, though, it's just been laying and snuggling.



Very cute. No, really it is. People don't appreciate how good the snuggle is, nowadays.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *A biohazard.* Dont care who, so long as they're hot.


I'll be here too next to the radiation..^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2010)

Citras. _Lots_ of Citras.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And by cuddling you mean yiffing each other till you physically can't continue amiright?
> 
> Hehe, I'd do the same to a fox <3



Tell me that's only in your weirdest dreams and your "gay" state.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Tell me that's only in your weirdest dreams and your "gay" state.



Nope, it's a fantasy and my "gay" state is slowly transitioning to a longer bit of time, mainly any free time and a bit of school O_O


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, it's a fantasy and my "gay" state is slowly transitioning to a longer bit of time, mainly any free time and a bit of school O_O



I meant: Tell you don't actually want to do that IRL.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Tell me that's only in your weirdest dreams and your "gay" state.


I really wouldn't want to be in my weirdest dreams... I rarely have those. If I dreamed of yiffing every night, I may wake up... Yeah... But I would always be in a good mood in the morning! ^_^



Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, it's a fantasy and *my "gay" state is  slowly transitioning to a longer bit of time, mainly any free time and a  bit of school *O_O


 Same here! :shock: O_O


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Very cute. No, really it is. People don't appreciate how good the snuggle is, nowadays.



I prefer the huggle.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Citras. _Lots_ of Citras.



Azure is no longer Citra, I don't think.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I meant: Tell you don't actually want to do that IRL.



They do. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Citras. _Lots_ of Citras.


Citras are cool too.  <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Azure is no longer Citra, I don't think.


No....and that was a cute avatar when he was. Now he's scary  
Anyway, I meant something more like this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I meant: Tell you don't actually want to do that IRL.



Oh heavens no, everything I say about animals I mean anthropomorphic, remember this is a fantasy and there's no way in hell I'd remain a boring ol' human in my own fantasies 



Seriman said:


> I really wouldn't want to be in my weirdest dreams... I rarely have those. If I dreamed of yiffing every night, I may wake up... Yeah... But I would always be in a good mood in the morning! ^_^
> 
> Same here! :shock: O_O



Hah, I dream of yiffing every night and it turns out rather well, tis why I'm always so gosh darn happy unless I play on my PS3, shout-out to whomever I was playing with (sorry, I have a bad memory for names, need something to remember you by) as I more or less rage-quitted on ya...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No....and that was a cute avatar when he was. Now he's scary
> Anyway, I meant something more like this.



Citras are smaller than Nylak and Willow :V .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Citras are smaller than Nylak and Willow :V .


Orange Citras are about 4' tall (counting ears). It still seems small, but Citras are _really stretchy._


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No....and that was a cute avatar when he was. Now he's scary
> Anyway, I meant something more like this.


 I like these citras better: NSFW!



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh heavens no, everything I say about animals I mean anthropomorphic, remember this is a fantasy and there's no way in hell I'd remain a boring ol' human in my own fantasies
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I dream of yiffing every night and it turns out rather well, tis why I'm always so gosh darn happy unless I play on my PS3, shout-out to whomever I was playing with (sorry, I have a bad memory for names, need something to remember you by) as I more or less rage-quitted on ya...


1 Yeah same here.

2 I wish I could dream like that! I am in a normally crappy mood most of the time, but the one time I had a good ol' yiffy dream, I was almost literally skipping down the street!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2010)

Someone should turn that poster into wallpaper (the kind you glue to the wall).


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Someone should turn that poster into wallpaper (the kind you glue to the wall).



why would you ever?


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my, First post of yours I've read and I'm already starting to like you. Great signature by the way, really great words of wisdom.



D'aww you make me purry. From what I've seen of you, you're an awesome one too Scotty.

Also. Another fantasy I had... Ah... Umm, getting gang raped by a pack of kitty-'hungry' wolves... xwx Fun one.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> D'aww you make me purry. From what I've seen of you, you're an awesome one too Scotty.
> 
> Also. Another fantasy I had... Ah... Umm, getting gang raped by a pack of kitty-'hungry' wolves... xwx Fun one.



Rawr. You seem to be one that likes torture and bondage.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> D'aww you make me purry. From what I've seen of you, you're an awesome one too Scotty.
> 
> Also. Another fantasy I had... Ah... Umm, getting gang raped by a pack of kitty-'hungry' wolves... xwx Fun one.



Hehe, fox fur-pile would suffice rather well...Think I found yet another partner in crime too 



atrakaj said:


> Rawr. You seem to be one that likes torture and bondage.



Count me in, not whole-heartedly into torture but a bit of toying and teasing is definitely me ^_^


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a daydreamer, guys... I'll probably be coming back to this thread multiple times.

A fantasy that doesn't include my extreme affinities for friendship, romance, or lust...

I imagined that I was in the concrete jungle of a large city, the sun reflecting off of tinted plates of steel and silvery mirrors at every corner. The buildings were blocky and had many parapets and extensive bars and ledges to grab onto. I was a colorful streak along with a rainbow pack of other agile, nondescript characters. We were flowing from structure to structure effortlessly and without direction, our feet landing in a tribal beat amid fast breaths and bright smiles.

It's this sort of freedom I crave all the time... =/ And this amount of skill at my passion of parkour. But reality would punish me for that sort of thing, so it comes to fantasizing about it all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> *friendship, romance, or lust...*



Two great minds think alike, I love yiff that involves these things. Willing to share once I get "mah yiffies" back as, again, I don't haz dem :evil:


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Two great minds think alike, I love yiff that involves these things. Willing to share once I get "mah yiffies" back as, again, I don't haz dem :evil:



Personally, online with close friends, I yiff with the former two attributes more than the third (though pretty damn obviously it's prominent). I probably couldn't just hop into a yiff roleplay with just anyone either, just in the same way I couldn't do the same thing in real life =3

But personal fantasies cure all the little discrepancies my mind has over that sorta' thing ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Personally, online with close friends, I yiff with the former two attributes more than the third (though pretty damn obviously it's prominent). I probably couldn't just hop into a yiff roleplay with just anyone either, just in the same way I couldn't do the same thing in real life =3
> 
> But personal fantasies cure all the little discrepancies my mind has over that sorta' thing ^^



Hehe, I yiff anyone and anything that moves O_O
I'm the FAF's official e-whore as it's always fun to make up scenarios and plant a few seeds into your mind to flourish into yet another fantasy/daydream. I see what you're getting at seeing as I normally do said actions for the two fore-mentioned emotions (friendship + romance). Gosh, yet another similarity


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I yiff anyone and anything that moves O_O
> I'm the FAF's official e-whore as it's always fun to make up scenarios and plant a few seeds into your mind to flourish into yet another fantasy/daydream. I see what you're getting at seeing as I normally do said actions for the two fore-mentioned emotions (friendship + romance). Gosh, yet another similarity



Aw, I could easily be your average everyday extraordinary furry whore  online: I'm extremely freaking horny. =3 The only problem being that I'm a picky, picky bastard  >> I'm also a tad too shy to start anything up with anyone other  than friends... So those factors keep me silenced. :3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, *I yiff anyone and anything that moves *O_O
> I'm the FAF's official e-whore as it's always fun to make up scenarios and plant a few seeds into your mind to flourish into yet another fantasy/daydream. I see what you're getting at seeing as I normally do said actions for the two fore-mentioned emotions (friendship + romance). Gosh, yet another similarity


 omigod. That's one of the first things you've said that we don't have in common. O_O   I'm actually shy about RPing... I love to do it, but I don't to it a lot.   
Oh, and I also just rembered that you still owe me one from a couple months ago. ^_^


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm on a tropical island, secluded from the rest of the world. I wander around for hours exploring and looking for signs civilization of around the coast but to no avail Just as night falls and I'm about to despair, a Bengal Tiger walks out of the woods and calmly invites me home for tea. At first I think a I'm going crazy but when it asks me again I follow it and it gives me some lamb. I meet it's family and when It's time for bed I snuggle against it like a pillow.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Aw, I could easily be your average everyday extraordinary furry whore  online: I'm extremely freaking horny. =3 The only problem being that I'm a picky, picky bastard  >> I'm also a tad too shy to start anything up with anyone other  than friends... So those factors keep me silenced. :3



Hehe, yay extreme horniness. I suffer from it as well and my shyness all but vanishes once I get online. Shoot, I should start a tally with the number of people I've tried to RP with lol.



Seriman said:


> omigod. That's one of the first things you've said that we don't have in common. O_O   I'm actually shy about RPing... I love to do it, but I don't to it a lot.
> Oh, and I also just rembered that you still owe me one from a couple months ago. ^_^



v_v It's true though haha. I'm dying due to lack of smexiness as I don't want to forget any evidence of it here (although I'm quite fond of the incognito window via chrome) and yes, I still owe you haha.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shoot, I should start a tally with the number of people I've tried to RP with lol.


You should totally do that. ^_^


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty, stop talking plzthx


----------



## JerJer (Mar 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> Scotty, stop talking plzthx



I second this notion


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You should totally do that. ^_^



Hehe, well let me start thinking. Ima go on a quick guess and say around 10.

Hmm...can only think of 7, that can't be right 



> Scotty, stop talking plzthx



v_v You're too easily annoyed.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, well let me start thinking. Ima go on a quick guess and say around 10.
> 
> Hmm...can only think of 7, that can't be right


That doesn't seem right...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, well let me start thinking. Ima go on a  quick guess and say around 10.
> 
> Hmm...can only think of 7, that can't be right




My tally exists. It's at fifteen total. ._.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

2 or 3 that I can think of off the top of my head...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm actually a bit freaked out. I was able to count them up clearly and quickly... Fifteen's it... (Maybe sixteen)

But I never thought of how many that actually is, having never used Yiffstar or the like >w>


----------



## Seriman (Mar 26, 2010)

*wishes he could have a good furry fantasy involuntarily*  It angers me that I only get them when I physically try. I want a good furry _dream, _yiff or not_._ Not a daydream. >_> Me wantz Lombax NAO! (Fox would work too ^_^)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *wishes he could have a good furry fantasy involuntarily*  It angers me that I only get them when I physically try. I want a good furry _dream, _yiff or not_._ Not a daydream. >_> Me wantz Lombax NAO! (Fox would work too ^_^)



i know how that feels V_V
i totally agree.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 27, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Heel yeeh Imm go tame me a Gryphon brb


  *Gives a map to cave location*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I'm actually a bit freaked out. I was able to count them up clearly and quickly... Fifteen's it... (Maybe sixteen)
> 
> But I never thought of how many that actually is, having never used Yiffstar or the like >w>



Yeah, I never use yiffstar or anything, Just IMing via AIM or Skype ^_^



Seriman said:


> *wishes he could have a good furry fantasy involuntarily*  It angers me that I only get them when I physically try. I want a good furry _dream, _yiff or not_._ Not a daydream. >_> Me wantz Lombax NAO! (Fox would work too ^_^)



*Hugz* What's wrong with daydreaming? Tis fun and occasionally just as good as a true dream as you can actually "control" what you daydream.



Krasl said:


> i know how that feels V_V
> i totally agree.



As fore-mentioned, twill come in due time my friend


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I never use yiffstar or anything, Just IMing via AIM or Skype ^_^



Well. Between that and a half dozen other things, I think you and I are going to get along nicely as a constant, Scottieh.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I never use yiffstar or anything, Just IMing via AIM or Skype ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 I only made a yiffstar account because when I discovered the whole furry thing, FA was in the middle of that December outage... I don't even remember the username, since I've been more than satisfied with FA to need it.
2 Yeah, but I still would like to dream a good dream sometimes... I daydream every night, and it's getting kinda boring... :/    
3 I sure hope so.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 28, 2010)

My current fantasy is simply being able to get a friend or few that really stick with me for a significant length of time... It's not too astounding to wish for : (


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 28, 2010)

I want me a big, furry cat man. Mmmmm. Cat fur feels so good on the naked body. :>


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

BldyMalice said:


> I want me a big, furry cat man. Mmmmm. Cat fur feels so good on the naked body. :>


The fact that you know how that feels creeps me out on so many possible levels, and some that are essentially _impossible._

Also this shit is hilarious, You people are _fucked up._


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You people are _fucked up._



Yes.

I'm curious though what's your fantasy? Besides  an AK-47 to a furry's head I mean. The rules say that it doesn't have to be anthro related and I'm curious to know what the board's most vocal fandom critique wants.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Me just sleeping peacefully.

I'm boring.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm curious though what's your fantasy? Besides  an AK-47 to a furry's head I mean. The rules say that it doesn't have to be anthro related and I'm curious to know what the board's most vocal fandom critique wants.


Romantic, consensual sex with a woman who I love.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Romantic, consensual sex with a woman who I love.



Neither I, nor the rules said the fantasy had to be sexual.

Aslo this is my 1000th post.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, reading through these has made me realize I have no fantasy life whatsoever.

I guess I'm okay with that.  >_>


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Neither I, nor the rules said the fantasy had to be sexual.
> 
> Aslo this is my 1000th post.


Well everyone was posting their sex fantasies.

Non-sexual fantasy: Be a typical action movie badass 

I'm already a good shot, have a leather jacket, and own aviators. I just need a crazy Russian to kidnap my family or something.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

My fantasy is finding my special someone...never gonna happen..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My fantasy is finding my special someone...never gonna happen..


It won't happen for me either HIGHFIVE!


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Man, reading through these has made me realize I have no fantasy life whatsoever.
> 
> I guess I'm okay with that.  >_>



Me too, so I came up with my half-assed sleeping one since I'm tired.

I don't tend to make up lives in my head.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Me too, so I came up with my half-assed sleeping one since I'm tired.
> 
> I don't tend to make up lives in my head.


 
I kind of do. I have an overactive imagination when I get bored. They just aren't about _me_. Or anyone/thing remotely like me.

Especially not anything related to furries. Pretty sure if I actually turned into my fursona/met an anthro IRL/had any kind of "furry experience" I might start with the rabid foaming and jump off a cliff.

Also, I kind of like my life the way it is.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I kind of do. I have an overactive imagination when I get bored. They just aren't about _me_. Or anyone/thing remotely like me.
> 
> Especially not anything related to furries. Pretty sure if I actually turned into my fursona/met an anthro IRL/had any kind of "furry experience" I might start with the rabid foaming and jump off a cliff.
> 
> Also, I kind of like my life the way it is.


I also don't fantasize about furries much. I'm pretty sure most of the people that think being their fursona would be the greatest thing in the world would quickly find out how wrong they are if they somehow managed to actually _do_ it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also don't fantasize about furries much. I'm pretty sure most of the people that think being their fursona would be the greatest thing in the world would quickly find out how wrong they are if they somehow managed to actually _do_ it.



I don't fantasize about furries at all, unless I'm daydreaming and think "let's make him a furry for the lulz". Why anyone would want to be their sona eludes my logical reasoning.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also don't fantasize about furries much. I'm pretty sure most of the people that think being their fursona would be the greatest thing in the world would quickly find out how wrong they are if they somehow managed to actually _do_ it.


 
Oh, I have no doubt. I kind of like being human. And I get twitchy enough just when my hair grows past shoulder length, and can't handle having a pet with even a medium length coat; I think I might skin myself alive if I was actually _covered in fur_.

Augh. The horror. *shudder.*

...I am a really, _really_ lame excuse for a furry.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, I have no doubt. I kind of like being human. And I get twitchy enough just when my hair grows past shoulder length, and can't handle having a pet with even a medium length coat; I think I might skin myself alive if I was actually _covered in fur_.
> 
> Augh. The horror. *shudder.*
> 
> ...I am a really, _really_ lame excuse for a furry.


Better than me; I like real girls better, I don't have a fursona, and can't draw :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than me; I like real girls better, I don't have a fursona, and can't draw :V



Um. Not interested at all in romance, bacon lolsona, doodle random non furry crap very badly. Only stay since I like some art and the lulz on FAF. yeah.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than me; I like real girls better, I don't have a fursona, and can't draw :V


 


Bando37 said:


> Um. Not interested at all in romance, bacon lolsona, doodle random non furry crap very badly. Only stay since I like some art and the lulz on FAF. yeah.


 
Yep, you guys beat me in the lame furry department. 

...Then again, I should hope so, considering the fandom pretty much pays half my rent.


...Except for the preferring "real girls" better thing.  I uploaded a painting of my gf as her fursona (I designed it out of boredom; she's not a furry, but she humours me), and I got quite a few comments on deviantART along the lines of "It weirds me out that you'd prefer your partner to look like this."  And I totally would _not_.  >_>  I'll take a human any day, thanks.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep, you guys beat me in the lame furry department.
> 
> ...Then again, I should hope so, considering the fandom pretty much pays half my rent.



:3

I'm much better at this hobby

Seriously though, art pays half your bills? Damn.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep, you guys beat me in the lame furry department.
> 
> ...Then again, I should hope so, considering the fandom pretty much pays half my rent.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it weirds me out when people say that they like anthro animals more than humans. That just screams "something is wrong with my brain"


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3
> 
> I'm much better at this hobby


You know, I have _never_ tried paintball. Which is a tragedy, since I bet I'd love it. It looks like an excellent outlet for aggression. And sometimes I really just want to shoot people. >_> 



Bando37 said:


> Seriously though, art pays half your bills? Damn.


 
When you can charge $250 a painting, yes, it does at that. XD *rubs hands greedily*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, it weirds me out when people say that they like anthro animals more than humans. That just screams "something is wrong with my brain"


 
Yes, kind of like zoophiles in denial okay not gonna start that.  Nope.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, it weirds me out when people say that they like anthro animals more than humans. That just screams "something is wrong with my brain"



It screams attention whore to me.

I like being able to do stuff normally, if anthros were real and I was one that would impair me. DO NOT WANT!



Nylak said:


> You know, I have _never_ tried paintball. Which is a tragedy, since I bet I'd love it. It looks like an excellent outlet for aggression. And sometimes I really just want to shoot people. >_>


 
Give it a go! Don't get obsessed like me though, it eats all your monies.T_T You'd make a good snake player since you're so small. :3



Nylak said:


> When you can charge $250 a painting, yes, it does at that. XD *rubs hands greedily*



Damn that's expensive.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Airsoft is better than paintball. 

And speaking of airsoft I just e-detective'd this airsoft retailer and found he was a furry. Remember kids, vary your usernames.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Airsoft is better than paintball.
> 
> And speaking of airsoft I just e-detective'd this airsoft retailer and found he was a furry. Remember kids, vary your usernames.



IMO too easy to cheat. And only noobs play in my area.

Benditown is on FA here, is a paintball dealer and a mod on a paintball forum. >.>

On topic: I do have paintball daydreams. No furries though, unless I remember that one dude i saw a couple months ago.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> IMO too easy to cheat. And only noobs play in my area.
> 
> Benditown is on FA here, is a paintball dealer and a mod on a paintball forum. >.>
> 
> On topic: I do have paintball daydreams. No furries though, unless I remember that one dude i saw a couple months ago.


I don't think this guy has an FA account, but I did find a hilarious post on gamespot or something about his fursona :V

*I'm Jarek the arab dragon, new to this union but not new to  furrs, been a furr for around 7 years. anywho **I'm an 8'  tall dragon with that's mainly tone muscle and thick skin, yes skin not  scales. My tail is much larger than it should be and is completely  muscle. My wings are also much larger than they should be. Also, I am  straight, yes one of the rare straight furrs don't try and change me  that's extremely annoying, sry if that offended it wasn't meant to.  Here's a pic drawn by a good friend of mine, zeezy, he drew it for my  bday after he saw i needed a better one than i drew, i draw as good as a  turd -.=.- i will leave you with a link cause i are too lazy to are put  are pic are up >.=.>.........are 
*


*And I was thinking of buying an MP5 SD from him and my friend might buy an M4... for shame =[

Also airsoft is better because it has more realistic guns and you can out optics on them so HA!

NEVERMIND FOUND HIM *http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jarek4/


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

That guy sounds like he's 12.

I don't need optics for shooting 20 feet.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That guy sounds like he's 12.
> 
> I don't need optics for shooting 20 feet.


BUT IT'S NOT TACTICAL WITHOUT OPTICS! >=[


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT IT'S NOT TACTICAL WITHOUT OPTICS! >=[



Like this?

:V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Like this?
> 
> :V


NOT TACTICOOL ENOUGH! NEEDS MORE TAPCO AFTERMARKET PARTS!


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOT TACTICOOL ENOUGH! NEEDS MORE TAPCO AFTERMARKET PARTS!



MOAR


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> MOAR


WINNAR!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh also that guy has halo porn and pokemon porn favorite'd on his FA page.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh also that guy has halo porn and pokemon porn favorite'd on his FA page.



Brb suicide.

FA: where fantasy goes TOO FUCKING FAR.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Brb suicide.
> 
> FA: where fantasy goes TOO FUCKING FAR.


I want to know how most of the posters here are sane, yet once you cross over to the main site all hell breaks loose.

Also HOW DO YOU GET OFF TO A HALO ELITE GIVING A BLOWJOB, HOW!?!?!?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also HOW DO YOU GET OFF TO A HALO ELITE GIVING A BLOWJOB, HOW!?!?!?


To be fair, would you rather Ferengi?

Now that image won't leave your head.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, would you rather Ferengi?
> 
> Now that image won't leave your head.



And it'd probably charge you money too. Ferengi's make for expensive prostitutes.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 28, 2010)

My fantasy would be being an accordion playing Blues Brother. That would be pretty rad, right? :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to know how most of the posters here are sane, yet once you cross over to the main site all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Also HOW DO YOU GET OFF TO A HALO ELITE GIVING A BLOWJOB, HOW!?!?!?


 
We try to ban the freaks as soon as they turn up, that's how.  A choice few slip below the radar, though.  But we let them.  For the lulz.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We try to ban the freaks as soon as they turn up, that's how.  A choice few slip below the radar, though.  But we let them.  For the lulz.


If only you guys had that same mentality for the mainsite, hell if _all _furries had that mentality... the world would be such a better place...

=[


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 28, 2010)

Also on an unrelated note, Final Fantasy Legend is still the best in the series, regardless what you may think about the newer 3D games. :C


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If only you guys had that same mentality for the mainsite, hell if _all _furries had that mentality... the world would be such a better place...
> 
> =[


 
And so much more boring.  Seriously.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> And so much more boring.  Seriously.


I donno, it may have less crazy drama but it wouldn't make me want to bash my head into the wall until I pass out whenever someone does something stereotypical, which is all the damn time.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If only you guys had that same mentality for the mainsite, hell if _all _furries had that mentality... the world would be such a better place...
> 
> =[



could you imagine how dead it would be though? FAF would be a desert.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 28, 2010)

My alltime favorite fantasy is to be with Harley :3

/sarcasm...or is it


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My alltime favorite fantasy is to be with Harley :3
> 
> /sarcasm...or is it



bby u can be wit me anyday as long as you got duh paypuh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bby u can be wit me anyday as long as you got duh paypuh.



HAH, reminds me of Duce Bigalow....just watched that friday night too.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

Y'know. Pretty much any yiff RP I get into is simply a beautiful or hornyasallhell fantasy that I wish I could dream up or, God forbid, have in real life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Y'know. Pretty much any yiff RP I get into is simply a beautiful or hornyasallhell fantasy that I wish I could dream up or, God forbid, have in real life.



Haha I've realized this way back when. I'm horny again


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Y'know. Pretty much any yiff RP I get into is simply a beautiful or hornyasallhell fantasy that I wish I could dream up or, God forbid, have in real life.


Yiff RP is retarded =[


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bby u can be wit me anyday as long as you  got duh paypuh.


 
and theres more where dat cames from.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff RP is retarded =[



How dare you say such blasphemy! He's evil, pure evil! KIWF!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How dare you say such blasphemy! He's evil, pure evil! KIWF!!!!


GET OUT WITH YOUR EVIL CULT!


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than me; I like real girls better, I don't have a fursona, and can't draw :V



So you're just a forum Whore with no Life.? Interesting..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> So you're just a forum Whore with no Life.? Interesting..


Wow, uncalled for =[

but seriously what the fuck is this?


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow, uncalled for =[
> 
> but seriously what the fuck is this?




Ur trashing/laughing at others when you yourself are not n e better.

kthnx


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> ..


Awww are you mad because I talk bad about most furries? =[

Ha he edited it out at the last minute. Go jack off to more pokemon.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> So you're just a forum Whore with no Life.? Interesting..



O_O


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Ur trashing/laughing at others when you yourself are not n e better.
> 
> kthnx


Prove to us that he is "not better".


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Ur trashing/laughing at others when you yourself are not n e better.
> 
> kthnx


Oh now you edited it so it didn't go YOU ARE A FORUM WHORE WITH NO LIFE GET OUT AND GET A LIFE! I liked that one better since it's so god damn far from the truth


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Well for one he cant read and has no patience =P

If you dont like Furrys, you dont draw, and are just an ignorant 12 year old then WHY are you on this forum..?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Well for one he cant read and has no patience =P


I don't see how you came to that conclusion? Are you saying that because I called you out for your edited crap so therefore I wasn't "patient" enough?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

H&K is picking on noobies once again i see...
or just arguing...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> H&K is picking on noobies once again i see...


No, more like some noobie tried picking on me outa fuckin' nowhere so now I am picking on him instead.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, more like some noobie tried picking on me outa fuckin' nowhere so now I am picking on him instead.



oh, it's the opposite this time, got it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, it's the opposite this time, got it.


Yup. His nerdrage is like music to my ears.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> H&K is picking on noobies once again i see...
> or just arguing...



He needs to get his head outta his ass, nd i dont appreciate the bullying 

nothing personal


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. His nerdrage is like music to my ears.



yeah...
have fun with enjoying others rage and hatred (and possibly misery, but not in this case)...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Well for one he cant read and has no patience =P
> 
> If you dont like Furrys, you dont draw, and are just an ignorant 12 year old then WHY are you on this forum..?


Oh look once again he edited in more like a spergy retard.

I never said I didn't like anthro animals, and obviously I'm not a 12 year old dumbshit kid. In fact, _you _are acting more like a 12 year old dumbshit kid by editing crap into your posts all the time, sometimes completely changing what they say, raging about that, and raging at me for no reason. Oh and your pokemon avatar and bad spelling and grammar arn't helping your case either.

So yeah, if anyone should go away, it's you.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> He needs to get his head outta his ass, nd i dont appreciate the bullying
> 
> nothing personal



lol, owch.
i didn't like much of the bullying here either, it gets better though. trust me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Doing furry stuff that doesn't exist.
Transforming people into animals.
Transforming people into sex slaves.
Transforming guys into girls.

Really, the lewd can go deeper and deeper.

Yiffy party poppers


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look once again he edited in more like a spergy retard.
> 
> I never said I didn't like anthro animals, and obviously I'm not a 12 year old dumbshit kid. In fact, _you _are acting more like a 12 year old dumbshit kid by editing crap into your posts all the time, sometimes completely changing what they say, raging about that, and raging at me for no reason. Oh and your pokemon avatar and bad spelling and grammar arn't helping your case either.
> 
> So yeah, if anyone should go away, it's you.



and yet another retaliation.
geez, i swear. you really know how to make new people upset :/


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look once again he edited in more like a spergy retard.
> 
> I never said I didn't like anthro animals, and obviously I'm not a 12 year old dumbshit kid. In fact, _you _are acting more like a 12 year old dumbshit kid by editing crap into your posts all the time, sometimes completely changing what they say, raging about that, and raging at me for no reason. Oh and your pokemon avatar and bad spelling and grammar arn't helping your case either.
> 
> So yeah, if anyone should go away, it's you.




"raging about that, and raging at me for no reason"

This is what i got mad about in the First place.. Obvious point Proven. I'm not going to debat this n e further. 
kthnxbye


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

^ You... didn't prove anything?



Dubb said:


> He needs to get his head outta his ass, nd i dont appreciate the bullying
> 
> nothing personal


Ok I don't get it.

First you start saying I'm a "forum whore" with no life.

Then you say I'm not a furry and have no business here.

Now I'm an evil bully and you have nothing personal against me?

And according to your profile you're fucking _19?_

Jesus Christ man, get your story straight and stop 'sperging out for 5 minutes.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> "raging about that, and raging at me for no reason"
> 
> This is what i got mad about in the First place.. Obvious point Proven. I'm not going to debat this n e further.
> kthnxbye



lol, wish i could have done that when i got in a flame war...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and yet another retaliation.
> geez, i swear. you really know how to make new people upset :/


Dude I didn't do anything to him. he just started bitching me out for no reason.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. His nerdrage is like music to my  ears.



LoLz



Krasl said:


> and yet another retaliation.
> geez, i swear. you really know how to make new people upset :/


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok I don't get it.
> 
> First you start saying I'm a "forum whore" with no life.
> 
> ...



well, um. no offense, but in a way you can be somewhat of a bully... :/
just saying.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I didn't do anything to him. he just started bitching me out for no reason.



i'm pretty sure there is a reason, i just don't feel like checking.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, um. no offense, but in a way you can be somewhat of a bully... :/
> just saying.


How? By bitching people out who do stupid shit? How is that being a bully? It's not like I start being an asshole to random people for no reason?

God damn furry hugbox bullshit. "UR SO MEAN TO TEH FURRIEZ FURRY PRIDE GUIZ U DONT DESERVE TEH HATE TEH EVAL FURSECUTARZ R JUS MAEN BULLIEZ!"

WELCOME TO THE #1 PROBLEM WITH THE FURRY FANDOM!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How? By bitching people out who do stupid shit? How is that being a bully? It's not like I start being an asshole to random people for no reason?
> 
> God damn furry hugbox bullshit. "UR SO MEAN TO TEH FURRIEZ FURRY PRIDE GUIZ U DONT DESERVE TEH HATE TEH EVAL FURSECUTARZ R JUS MAEN BULLIEZ!"
> 
> WELCOME TO THE #1 PROBLEM WITH THE FURRY FANDOM!



well, not to be offensive, but you tend to get onto people for the stupidest shit and insult them a lot. then when it comes to retaliating, you ask what you did wrong, kind of like what you are doing now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, not to be offensive, but you tend to get onto people for the stupidest shit and insult them a lot. then when it comes to retaliating, you ask what you did wrong, kind of like what you are doing now.


But I didn't _do_ anything to that guy. He just randomly went GOD YOUR SUCH A FORUM WHORE WHY ARE YOU HERE IF YOU CAN'T DRAW OR DON'T HAVE A FURSONA GET A LIFE!

And I'm sorry but if someone is stupid enough to not think before they post and do stereotypical furry shit then I feel like I have an obligation to bitch them out. Most of the regulars here don't seem to care; hell, they encourage it. It seems like only you two seem to openly have any problems with me. I'm under the impression that I am well liked here.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How? By bitching people out who do stupid shit? How is that being a bully? It's not like I start being an asshole to random people for no reason?
> 
> God damn furry hugbox bullshit. "UR SO MEAN TO TEH FURRIEZ FURRY PRIDE GUIZ U DONT DESERVE TEH HATE TEH EVAL FURSECUTARZ R JUS MAEN BULLIEZ!"
> 
> WELCOME TO THE #1 PROBLEM WITH THE FURRY FANDOM!



Read up On P.L.U.R. Life HK its how the world should work, be part of the solution not the problem.  Unless your an ignorant 12 yer old who cant understand that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ You... didn't prove anything?
> 
> 
> Ok I don't get it.
> ...



That's me!
Wait no.



But still, aren't we supposed to talk about yiffy fantasies?


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Read up On P.L.U.R. Life HK its how the world should work, be part of the solution not the problem.  Unless your an ignorant 12 yer old who cant understand that.



H&K you are being trolled.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I didn't _do_ anything to that guy. He just randomly went GOD YOUR SUCH A FORUM WHORE WHY ARE YOU HERE IF YOU CAN'T DRAW OR DON'T HAVE A FURSONA GET A LIFE!
> 
> And I'm sorry but if someone is stupid enough to not think before they post and do stereotypical furry shit then I feel like I have an obligation to bitch them out. Most of the regulars here don't seem to care; hell, they encourage it. It seems like only you two seem to openly have any problems with me. I'm under the impression that I am well liked here.



well, maybe it might have been a cruel joke or something that that guy posted. and i can understand you wanting to bitch out people, but you seem to forget a few people tend to take it seriously on here.

and you may be well liked by quite a few people on here, but you are also forgetting the possibility that they may in fact be dicks, which from what i've seen thus far, quite a few of your "supporters" are. and you are not as well liked as you may think...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Read up On P.L.U.R. Life HK its how the world should work, be part of the solution not the problem.  Unless your an ignorant 12 yer old who cant understand that.


First off, wrong you're there buddy. If you're going to go with the usual "kid on the internet" insult, you might as well make it look like you graduated high school. And you can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped, and for the most part the furry fandom doesn't seem like it wants to get out of the state that it's in. I mean yeah there's plenty of people unhappy with it, but does anyone actually _do_ anything about it? Nope, and one man can't change the world like in a fairy tale.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> H&K you are being trolled.


I really hope I am honestly, cause if not, he's pretty god damn retarded. I just didn't want to pull the "TROOOOOOLL!" thing whenever someone disagrees with you.



Krasl said:


> well, maybe it might have been a cruel joke or  something that that guy posted. and i can understand you wanting to  bitch out people, but you seem to forget a few people tend to take it  seriously on here.
> 
> and you may be well liked by quite a few people on here, but you are  also forgetting the possibility that they may in fact be dicks, which  from what i've seen thus far, quite a few of your "supporters" are. and  you are not as well liked as you may think...



Well I guess everyone here is a dick then since it really seems like you two and maybe like 2 or 3 others are the only ones who really have any issues with me.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I didn't _do_ anything to that guy. He just randomly went GOD YOUR SUCH A FORUM WHORE WHY ARE YOU HERE IF YOU CAN'T DRAW OR DON'T HAVE A FURSONA GET A LIFE!
> 
> And I'm sorry but if someone is stupid enough to not think before they post and do stereotypical furry shit then I feel like I have an obligation to bitch them out.


 
i know i said no further debating but i can't resist.

1: You Are Hypocritical, Your exaggerating what i actually stated to you.
2: Throwing Judgments out causes a response
3: Your signature itself is offensive in many ways
4: Your "Jerkyness" needs a beatdown
5: My names Dubb get it right plz


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> First off, wrong you're there buddy. If you're going to go with the usual "kid on the internet" insult, you might as well make it look like you graduated high school. And you can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped, and for the most part the furry fandom doesn't seem like it wants to get out of the state that it's in. I mean yeah there's plenty of people unhappy with it, but does anyone actually _do_ anything about it? Nope, and one man can't change the world like in a fairy tale.



well, i don't know about you, but i'm actually trying to make things a little better and comfortable...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I really hope I am honestly, cause if not, he's pretty god damn retarded. I just didn't want to pull the "TROOOOOOLL!" thing whenever someone disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess everyone here is a dick then since it really seems like you two and maybe like 2 or 3 others are the only ones who really have any issues with me.



pretty much. i mean, there are some decent people here, but not nearly enough...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> i know i said no further debating but i can't resist.
> 
> 1: *You Are Hypocritical, Your exaggerating what i actually stated to you.*
> 2: Throwing Judgments out causes a response
> ...


I'm gunna need an explanation for the highlighted ones because I don't know where you got those from.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> pretty much. i mean, there are some decent people here, but not nearly enough...


Then find another forum? Try furry-furry or whatever it's called. I hear that one is filled with creepy sex and hugbox stuff that you seem to love. This is honestly the only furry forum that hasn't degenerated completely into fat people talking about their masturbation habits and how much they want to plow <x> cartoon character deep in their asshole.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> i know i said no further debating but i can't resist.
> 
> 
> 3: Your signature itself is offensive in many ways



I actually understand where he's coming from on this one. What he doesn't understand is that you actually need it.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Doing furry stuff that doesn't exist.
> Transforming people into animals.
> Transforming people into sex slaves.
> Transforming guys into girls.
> ...



I wish i was a wizard too


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> I actually understand where he's coming from on this one. What he doesn't understand is that you actually need it.


I assume he's going to go with the "evil gay hater" route with it since it says "furfag" and "bisexual"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then find another forum? Try furry-furry or whatever it's called. I hear that one is filled with creepy sex and hugbox stuff that you seem to love. This is honestly the only furry forum that hasn't degenerated completely into fat people talking about their masturbation habits and how much they want to plow <x> cartoon character deep in their asshole.



glad i've gotten used to your offensive "furfag, hugbox, fat people" speeches...

anyway, i actually like this forum because it has more people, has a more comfortable outlook, and has a few nice people to meet every now and again.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assume he's going to go with the "evil gay hater" route with it since it says "furfag" and "bisexual"


Mainly the most offensive thing about it is that you equate 'well adjusted with 'straight'. I know that's not what you mean but...

And he's on topic again. I suggest we forget about this.


My fantasy? As strange as it sounds I'd like to get everyone on the forum together in RL just for comparison purposes and to see if they're still MORTAL ENEMIES.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> glad i've gotten used to your offensive "furfag, hugbox, fat people" speeches...
> 
> anyway, i actually like this forum because it has more people, has a more comfortable outlook, and has a few nice people to meet every now and again.


How is anything I said offensive? Most furry forums really _are_ what I just described. I've seen them before...

And you said yourself that everyone here is a dick, so unless you like being around dicks then I suggest you do find another forum.

Also what the fuck, I thought you apologized to me and said you wanted to be friends after that time I was messing with scotty over that racist comment he said, and yet here you are jumping at me like a starved animal on a pile of meat to bitch me out on how I am an evil intolerant person...


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then find another forum? Try furry-furry or whatever it's called. I hear that one is filled with creepy sex and hugbox stuff that you seem to love. This is honestly the only furry forum that hasn't degenerated completely into fat people talking about their masturbation habits and how much they want to plow <x> cartoon character deep in their asshole.



Ok off topix again but agreed, whats that have to do with u being a Jerk?

Peace , Love, Unity, Respect.  It shouldnt matter if someone is fat, horney as hell, retarded, Ignorant (like yourself), inexperienced, gay, straight, bi, ect

Everyone has a good side, some are just misunderstood.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Mainly the most offensive thing about it is that you equate 'well adjusted with 'straight'. I know that's not what you mean but...
> 
> And he's on topic again. I suggest we forget about this.
> 
> ...


That must be how he interpreted it, but yeah, that's not what I meant by it. And I wish they would just drop it. I would if they would, but they're just going to go on and on about how I am an evil intolerant asshole because I bitch out some of the idiot posters here.

Also getting the regulars on FAF together IRL would be weird... and would probably end with lots of rape.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is anything I said offensive? Most furry forums really _are_ what I just described. I've seen them before...
> 
> And you said yourself that everyone here is a dick, so unless you like being around dicks then I suggest you do find another forum.
> 
> Also what the fuck, I thought you apologized to me and said you wanted to be friends after that time I was messing with scotty over that racist comment he said, and yet here you are jumping at me like a starved animal on a pile of meat to bitch me out on how I am an evil intolerant person...



i'm not trying to be mean or offend, and i never said we were friends, i'm still pissed at you from the last time.

well, it may be true, but the way you are implying it is offensive.

and i am fine with being around dicks, it adds drama to another averagely dull day.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also getting the regulars on FAF together IRL would be weird... and would probably end with lots of rape.



Bet you a large amount of it is female on male too.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also getting the regulars on FAF together IRL would be weird... and would probably end with lots of rape.



Gaah, Your perspective is so Wack jeeze.


IRL Meet up would be awesome, i love putting faces to these online aliases.

We should definatly meet at some mutually agreed fun environment 

But then again, alot of us live far from each other ={


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Ok off topix again but agreed, whats that have to do with u being a Jerk?
> 
> Peace , Love, Unity, Respect.  It shouldnt matter if someone is fat, horney as hell, retarded, Ignorant (like yourself), inexperienced, gay, straight, bi, ect
> 
> Everyone has a good side, some are just misunderstood.


See I generally live by that rule, but when I see people doing some of the shit the furry fandom is notorious for such as shoving their fetishes in everyone's face, acting like the fandom is a sexuality, and using the hugbox mentality when someone goes "Dude, what the fuck?" I'm not going to respect them. Someone like that doesn't deserve respect. Respect is earned and not given by default.

Also please explain how I am ignorant? All I see here is you trying to liberal guilt-trip me into being the typical overly accepting furry who has no problems with pedos and dogfuckers becasue hey man they deserve respect and loooove!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 29, 2010)

These are my fantasies.  Some are more realistic than others:


Being my fursona (dog, white fur)
Hot, sexy girl fur (dog, blonde fur or vixen)
Writing news articles for a fantasy world during the day
Minnesota annexed to Canada
Sarah Palin and Bachmann become animals that they support hunting
DNA splicing so we can become our fursonas
That dog-talking collar from _UP!_ being sold at PetSmart
Wikifur not locking articles


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See I generally live by that rule, but when I see people doing some of the shit the furry fandom is notorious for such as shoving their fetishes in everyone's face, acting like the fandom is a sexuality, and using the hugbox mentality when someone goes "Dude, what the fuck?" I'm not going to respect them. Someone like that doesn't deserve respect. Respect is earned and not given by default.
> 
> Also please explain how I am ignorant? All I see here is you trying to liberal guilt-trip me into being the typical overly accepting furry who has no problems with pedos and dogfuckers becasue hey man they deserve respect and loooove!



*sigh*

seriously, where is the stop button...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *sigh*
> 
> seriously, where is the stop button...


It's called you don't hit the "post" button and start shit that you don't wanna finish?


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> These are my fantasies.  Some are more realistic than others:
> 
> 
> Minnesota annexed to Canada





>:[


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's called you don't hit the "post" button and start shit that you don't wanna finish?



well, i didn't start, dubb supposively did, i was only trying to do what you call "white knighting"


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

My main fantasy at the moment is me with my Lombax fursona. And no, it's only been sexual once, and I've been thinking about it every night for at least 2 weeks...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, i didn't start, dubb supposively did, i was only trying to do what you call "white knighting"


I don't see how that changes what I said at all, you could have easily skipped over what he said and moved on but instead you decided you'd rather take a shot at me. I guess you still had some boiling hatred for me left in ya from last time?

Also it's supposedly and you could take 5 seconds to read the thread before he derailed it to see that he in fact did start it.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see how that changes what I said at all, you could have easily skipped over what he said and moved on but instead you decided you'd rather take a shot at me. I guess you still had some boiling hatred for me left in ya from last time?



well, yes, and i only try to be nice and support others stating their opinions and noobs.

oh, touche and thanks for nitpicking once again.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, yes, and i only try to be nice and support others stating their opinions and noobs.


How are you being nice and supportive if the guy is bitching me out calling me a NO LIFE FORUM WHOREEEEEEE!!!! for no reason?

Admit it, you just wanted another shot at me.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 29, 2010)

9. New FA user interface
 10. A US Congressfur
 11. Furry sex robots
 12. Universal pet health care (the furst of its kind!)
13. Wikifur _*NOT*_ locking articles!
14. A Furry version of Linux


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How are you being nice and supportive if the guy is bitching me out calling me a NO LIFE FORUM WHOREEEEEEE!!!! for no reason?
> 
> Admit it, you just wanted another shot at me.



in a way yes, because you tend to get on noobs all the time and i still have some anger for you. it's actually somewhat nice to see someone get something so ironic thrown back at them.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How are you being nice and supportive if the guy is bitching me out calling me a NO LIFE FORUM WHOREEEEEEE!!!! for no reason?
> 
> Admit it, you just wanted another shot at me.





Krasl said:


> well, yes, and i only try to be nice and support others stating their opinions and noobs.
> 
> oh, touche and thanks for nitpicking once again.



OKAY STOP. I don't like it when two people I like bitch at one another for almost no reason. You have differences. Let's leave it at that shall we?



anthroguy101 said:


> 9. New FA user interface



I approve this one.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> in a way yes, because you tend to get on noobs all the time. it's actually somewhat nice to see someone get something so ironic thrown back at them.


There is nothing ironic about this. I don't think you know what irony means, but then again you're also an idiot with bad grammar so misuse of words tends to go along with that. Also no, I really don't get on newbie posters all the time. I only get on their case if they do something blatantly stupid like the person who posted an intro thread with their bad MSpaint art in the comics and books forum.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> OKAY STOP. I don't like it when two people I like bitch at one another for almost no reason. You have differences. Let's leave it at that shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> I approve this one.


Him and Dubb are the ones that jumped on me without being provoked. Tell them to stop, not me.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is nothing ironic about this. I don't think you know what irony means, but then again you're also an idiot with bad grammar so misuse of words tends to go along with that. Also no, I really don't get on newbie posters all the time. I only get on their case if they do something blatantly stupid like the person who posted an intro thread with their bad MSpaint art in the comics and books forum.



yes, it is ironic, no matter how much you deny it.
the irony in this is you pick on noobs all the time, but finally a noob is getting onto you for once. and way to be a real mature man and stoop so low as to make fun of my grammar and call me an idiot like some child. honestly, you keep telling others to act there age, but it is you who needs to grow up.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

who the FUCK is messing with H&K? someone's askin' to get their asshole torn.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Him and Dubb are the ones that jumped on me without being provoked. Tell them to stop, not me.





Krasl said:


> yes, it is ironic, no matter how much you deny it.
> the irony in this is you pick on noobs all the time, but finally a noob is getting onto you for once. and way to be a real mature man and stoop so low as to make fun of my grammar and call me an idiot like some child. honestly, you keep telling others to act there age, but it is you who needs to grow up.



I'm talking to BOTH of you. Stop. OP has.



HarleyParanoia said:


> who the FUCK is messing with H&K? someone's askin' to get their asshole torn.



Please don't.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm talking to BOTH of you. Stop. OP has.



i'm only stopping if he does.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i'm only stopping if he does.


What I'm a terrible person now for defending myself? Damn I never knew! :V



Krasl said:


> yes, it is ironic, no matter how much you deny it.
> the irony in this is you pick on noobs all the time, but finally a noob  is getting onto you for once. and way to be a real mature man and stoop  so low as to make fun of my grammar and call me an idiot like some  child. honestly, you keep telling others to act there age, but it is you  who needs to grow up.



No, it's not ironic, go look up the definition.

Also lawl, he got offended because I pointed out his bad grammar and spelling. Go pick up an English textbook.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

This

/thread


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This
> 
> /thread


But he started it damnit I have the right to defend myself here!

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What I'm a terrible person now for defending myself? Damn I never knew! :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and once again comes the immaturity.
i am trying to be rational and a little mature with you, but you always do the opposite.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This
> 
> /thread



Niiice.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and once again comes the immaturity.
> i am trying to be rational and a little mature with you, but you always do the opposite.



you're fifteen. /your argument. you know ily, but still. stop trying to be the better man.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and once again comes the immaturity.
> i am trying to be rational and a little mature with you, but you always do the opposite.


Yes you are such a rational person for flipping out on me for no reason and acting like I am the most evil, vile person to ever exist. Tell me more!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're fifteen. /your argument. you know ily, but still. stop trying to be the better man.



i really have no excuse for acting like this, but i am not trying to be the better man...i only want a decent, rational, mature talk...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i really have no excuse for acting like this, but i am not trying to be the better man...i only want a decent, rational, mature talk...



DON'T DO IT MAN,
DON'T 
BE
A
HEROOO!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuck me, you guys act like little kiddies at a yiff convention. Christ, quit fapping over immaturity, it's immature to bring up maturity believe it or not. 

P.S. Don't actually do me, I was merely teasing hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i really have no excuse for acting like this, but i am not trying to be the better man...i only want a decent, rational, mature talk...


If you wanted a rational, mature talk don't jump to the defense of someone calling me a no-life forum whore, which is the pinnacle of mature itself.

But fine, I'll go with it. Let's have a mature talk about this. You can start us off.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you are such a rational person for flipping out on me for no reason and acting like I am the most evil, vile person to ever exist. Tell me more!



i was only irrational the other time because you attacked a friend of mine, but i am being rational now. obviously, you cannot tell because you are blind. and i refuse to add more on the case of stooping to your level of insults.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> DON'T DO IT MAN,
> DON'T
> BE
> A
> HEROOO!!!



lol



Scotty1700 said:


> Fuck me, you guys act like little kiddies at a yiff convention. Christ, quit fapping over immaturity, it's immature to bring up maturity believe it or not.
> 
> P.S. Don't actually do me, I was merely teasing hehe.



mhmm...



Heckler & Koch said:


> If you wanted a rational, mature talk don't jump to the defense of someone calling me a no-life forum whore, which is the pinnacle of mature itself.
> 
> But fine, I'll go with it. Let's have a mature talk about this. You can start us off.



well, i'm being rational by not flipping out like before, i am being calm and not being so immmature. and i appologize, but he was a noob, and i got the wrong idea when i saw you two bickering.

and thank you, i appreciate that you actually want to be mature this time.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i was only irrational the other time because you attacked a friend of mine, but i am being rational now. obviously, you cannot tell because you are blind. and i refuse to add more on the case of stooping to your level of insults.


I don't even recall attacking him. All I remember is saying "dude that was pretty racist" and cracking a joke about it. Why are you so up-tight up everything?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Heading over to the "Baww" thread* Bawww, the madness never ends!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even recall attacking him. All I remember is saying "dude that was pretty racist" and cracking a joke about it. Why are you so up-tight up everything?



well, it was the joke followed by a few of your buddies ridiculing and flaming him like that, that got me angry. he was only stating his opinion, even though a few of his thoughts i cannot agree with.

i am up-tight because it is in my nature and i am mostly serious and angered when people get onto people for the stupidest stuff.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

How did this turn into a topic about maturity? And if you tell me to look back, I won't because I'm too lazy.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How did this turn into a topic about maturity? And if you tell me to look back, I won't because I'm too lazy.



It's just an argument over something I'm not entirely sure of.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How did this turn into a topic about maturity? And if you tell me to look back, I won't because I'm too lazy.



there was a fight between H&K and a noob. i joined in. H&K acted immature, and there you go.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, it was the joke followed by a few of your buddies ridiculing and flaming him like that that got me so angry. he was only stating in opinion, even though a few of his thoughts i cannot agree with.
> 
> i am up-tight because it is in my nature and i am mostly serious and angered when people get onto people for the stupidest stuff.


I don't get that last part.

Cause you're getting on me for some pretty stupid stuff.

Also if you get this up tight and angry over things like this than maybe the internet isn't the best place for you, seeing as how there are people on here are are 10x the asshole I've ever been and have no remorse for the shit they do like some kinds psycho.

And what he said was pretty racist, and isn't it a bit hypocritical to preach your peace, love, and acceptance and then tolerate racism which is pretty much the exact opposite of peace, love, and acceptance?

And you're also placing the blame on me for what other people said, which is something that _I _hate: getting blamed for other people's actions.

So you know what, this has been going on for way too god damn long and the stupidity here is starting to give me a headache. Let's just call it quits and if you really have this much of an issue with me than report me, ignore me, and move on because your random flame wars with me are really starting to irritate me and sure as hell arn't contributing anything to this topic or the forum itself.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It's just an argument over something I'm not  entirely sure of.


OP bitched me out for being a "forum whore with no life" and saying that  I shouldn't be here and then krasl joined in and kept it going until now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How did this turn into a topic about maturity? And if you tell me to look back, I won't because I'm too lazy.




Look back you noob!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OP bitched me out for being a "forum whore with no life" and saying that  I shouldn't be here and then krasl joined in and kept it going until now.



Well, I'm staying out of this.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How did this turn into a topic about maturity? And if you tell me to look back, I won't because I'm too lazy.



can we yiff now?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

^ NO



Tommy said:


> Well, I'm staying out of this.


Hopefully he'll take my advice and just ignore me + move on because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> can we yiff now?



I just stopped doing that in threads. Granted it was a short period, I still stopped doing it in threads.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> can we yiff now?



Hehe, you're h-horny level! It's-it's over 9000!!11!!!!!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get that last part.
> 
> Cause you're getting on me for some pretty stupid stuff.
> 
> ...



well, my part makes a little more sense.
i'm trying to protect others and make them feel better, you're just exposing their well known and hated flaws and upsetting them when it is not even necisary.

well, most of the internet is nice, but this forum is far different.

yes, but i am not going to flame on him JUST for stating on opinion or giving a thought. plus, i believe everyone should be shown kindness, not treated like some piece of dirt.

i won't report you or ignore you, because that would be unfair and make you mad at me, and if i ignored you, i wouldn't be able to protect many of the others that you pick on so much. and i apologize, i'm just trying to stand for what is good or just in my opinion, even though i know for a fact it is not.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

^Dude we just got over that crap NOBODY CARES ANYMORE GO AWAY YOU ARE NOT A VALIANT KNIGHT FIGHTING THE GOOD FIGHT AND YOU HAVE FLAWED VIEWS OF THE INTERNET AND HUMANITY AS A WHOLE.

AND PLEASE FUCKING REPORT ME/IGNORE ME AND MOVE ON, I WANT YOU TO SO YOU WILL FUCKING LEAVE ME ALONE GOD DAMNIT ALL CAPS

anyways:

I CAN'T CONTROL MY HORNY LEVEL

I WANT TO RAPE YOU ANALLY

I WANT TO BLANK YOUR BRAINS OUT

lol, Chris Hansen.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^Dude we just got over that crap NOBODY CARES ANYMORE GO AWAY YOU ARE NOT A VALIANT KNIGHT FIGHTING THE GOOD FIGHT AND YOU HAVE FLAWED VIEWS OF THE INTERNET AND HUMANITY AS A WHOLE.
> 
> AND PLEASE FUCKING REPORT ME/IGNORE ME AND MOVE ON, I WANT YOU TO SO YOU WILL FUCKING LEAVE ME ALONE GOD DAMNIT ALL CAPS



correction, you don't care, and i'm not a knight, i'm just a human/ person

and i will not, it is not cool or nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Last I checked I was a rather good Knight....but that's just me.
Gotta learn what to bury your snout into my friend. Some shit's just not worth it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> correction, you don't care, and i'm not a knight, i'm just a human/ person
> 
> and i will not, it is not cool or nice.


Dude seriously.

Stop.

Nobody cares about your opinion, nobody cares that you're white knighting people to try and get at me. Nobody thinks you're a valiant hero here to clean up this forum.

Just stop, it's getting so damn obnoxious now and this is the 2nd thread you've completely derailed with this crap.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of you can shut your e-faces and return this thread to its original topic.

Any more shit and the hammer crashes.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I CAN'T CONTROL MY HORNY LEVEL
> 
> I WANT TO RAPE YOU ANALLY
> 
> ...


 

Uht.... Ooh.... O.O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Last I checked I was a rather good Knight....but that's just me.
> Gotta learn what to bury your snout into my friend. Some shit's just not worth it.



lol, i have yet to see you fight back in any flame wars 

and none of it's worth it.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2010)

EDIT:  Oh feth, Ratte's here.  Not stirrin' up no more shit.  No ma'am.  

Hm, does "I want to be fucking rich" count as a Fantasy?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Both of you can shut your e-faces and return this thread to its original topic.
> 
> Any more shit and the hammer crashes.



Yes please. I can't stand arguments.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> EDIT:  Oh feth, Ratte's here.  Not stirrin' up no more shit.  No ma'am.
> 
> Hm, does "I want to be fucking rich" count as a Fantasy?



Only the most worthy and most pure fantasy there is, my friend. That or sex but there's already plenty of that here.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Both of you can shut your e-faces and return this thread to its original topic.
> 
> Any more shit and the hammer crashes.


Thank you.

Also my new fantasy is to have the grappling hook from Just Cause 2. If I had that I would be the happiest man in the world for the rest of my life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i have yet to see you fight back in any flame wars
> 
> and none of it's worth it.



Flame wars aren't worth said white-knightism. Just let kids be kids.

On-topic via Ratte's request, I daydreamed of a rather hot fantasy during study hall about one of ShadowSani's fursonas/characters....(Not 100% positive if it's her 'sona but she always draws him.)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl, Ratte has spoken.  You're the only one to keep going.  Word o' caution:  Fly you fool!

As for me?  I'm going to keep up my fantasy of rolling in the moolah.  Preferably, lots of moolah.  Not enough to start depreciating its value, but enough that I can basically say "Fuck it" to ever having to work again (not that I would, mind:  Life with no work is boring).


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a day dream about being lost in a Giant Mushroom maze, with the cheshire cat as my companion.  

.. not sure if that's a fantasy, but itd still be Crazy Fun


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Word o' caution:  Fly you fool!




OH MY GOD I'M DYING!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> I had a day dream about being lost in a Giant Mushroom maze, with the cheshire cat as my companion.
> 
> .. not sure if that's a fantasy, but itd still be Crazy Fun


Did you by chance do any drugs?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Flame wars aren't worth said white-knightism. Just let kids be kids.
> 
> On-topic via Ratte's request, I daydreamed of a rather hot fantasy during study hall about one of ShadowSani's fursonas/characters....(Not 100% positive if it's her 'sona but she always draws him.)


I LOVE daydreaming fantasies in study hall!  <3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I LOVE daydreaming fantasies in study hall!  <3



ditto, only i do it in all my classes :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I LOVE daydreaming fantasies in study hall!  <3



Unless you get hard...then it's a race for hiding it


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I LOVE daydreaming fantasies in study hall!  <3


I can never really manage to get really into my fantasies. I guess I just don't daydream enough.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unless you get hard...then it's a race for hiding it


You just love to drop the TMI bomb don't you?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto, only i do it in all my classes :3


I do sometimes, but there's too much at stake for me to do it often... Laptop with music playing + study hall + horny thoughts = <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do sometimes, but there's too much at stake for me to do it often... Laptop with music playing + study hall + horny thoughts = <3 <3 <3


You're boring. I'd play HL2 on my laptop when I had free time in school. Sometimes the teachers would watch me play it.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unless you get hard...then it's a race for hiding it


Yeah that's happened before... Luckily, I sit in the way back of a big lecture hall, and I'm quite alone.



Tommy said:


> I can never really manage to get really into my fantasies. I guess I just don't daydream enough.


I need to be a little tired to really get into it... Luckily enough, my study hall is right after P.E.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just love to drop the TMI bomb don't you?



TMI = Too much incest?
or Turmoil mall inhabitants?
or The Midnight Inclination?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Unless you get hard...then it's a race for hiding it



lol, just cover it up or slump over and pretend u have back problems.



Seriman said:


> I do sometimes, but there's too much at stake for me to do it often... Laptop with music playing + study hall + horny thoughts = <3 <3 <3



lol, not for me, my classes are far to simple and we rarely do much. ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> TMI = Too much incest?
> or Turmoil mall inhabitants?
> or The Midnight Inclination?


too much info -_-


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're boring. I'd play HL2 on my laptop when I had free time in school. Sometimes the teachers would watch me play it.


Hell, as soon as I find my school's WiFi code, I'll be on here all damn day! Plus, my laptop is too damn slow to play any games...   I found somebody's free wireless in my English room... Best 15 minutes of English of my life!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I need to be a little tired to really get into it... Luckily enough, my study hall is right after P.E.



I'm usually always tired... I'm just not much of a dreamer, even though I try to be.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hell, as soon as I find my school's WiFi code, I'll be on here all damn day! Plus, my laptop is too damn slow to play any games...   I found somebody's free wireless in my English room... Best 15 minutes of English of my life!



lol, good luck with that.

i also know how the slow laptop feels.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That guy sounds like he's 12.
> 
> I don't need optics for shooting 20 feet.


 I don't start _considering_ optics at ranges less than _200_ feet!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> too much info -_-



I've yet to figure out what....ooooooh, I get it now.



Seriman said:


> Hell, as soon as I find my school's WiFi code, I'll be on here all damn day! Plus, my laptop is too damn slow to play any games...   I found somebody's free wireless in my English room... Best 15 minutes of English of my life!



My Vice Principle trolls everyone with a laptop and thus, we're not allowed to use them.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My Vice Principle trolls everyone with a laptop and thus, we're not allowed to use them.



wow, ur V.P. sounds like my old middle school principal.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My Vice Principle trolls everyone with a laptop and thus, we're not allowed to use them.



I'm not sure if we can use laptops here. I've seen at least two people with them, but I haven't seen anybody actually use one at my school.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, good luck with that.
> 
> i also know how the slow laptop feels.


I don't really understand it sometimes... It's actually quite fast, but it lacks the CPU performance to run any good games, like a PS2 emulator, or GTA4 or CoD... Speaking of that, anyone got any good game suggestions? I feel like installing a few so I'm NOT bored in study hall...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, ur V.P. sounds like my old middle school principal.



In his upper 30's, has no previous experience (he was a damn magician before this job!), acts like a dick, has a nick name "Blastoise" (Yes, we got bored so we changed "Bolasiki" to "Blastoise"....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't really understand it sometimes... It's actually quite fast, but it lacks the CPU performance to run any good games, like a PS2 emulator, or GTA4 or CoD... Speaking of that, anyone got any good game suggestions? I feel like installing a few so I'm NOT bored in study hall...



N64 emulators, burn so much time on it and it's got such pixelated graphics that if your computer can't handle it than I laugh at thee.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't really understand it sometimes... It's actually quite fast, but it lacks the CPU performance to run any good games, like a PS2 emulator, or GTA4 or CoD... Speaking of that, anyone got any good game suggestions? I feel like installing a few so I'm NOT bored in study hall...



yeah, my laptop is the same way, runs fast on EVERYHTING but game related stuff...



Scotty1700 said:


> In his upper 30's, has no previous experience (he was a damn magician before this job!), acts like a dick, has a nick name "Blastoise" (Yes, we got bored so we changed "Bolasiki" to "Blastoise"....



lol, wow


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My Vice Principle trolls everyone with a laptop and thus, we're not allowed to use them.


What a drag... I have an I.E.P. (individualized educational program) so I get one to help me with my schoolwork... I use it to dick around more than do work... And, I am pretty sure laptops are allowed here, because my study hall teacher was _glad_ I had one. And I know a few others that have them too.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What a drag... I have an I.E.P. (individualized educational program) so I get one to help me with my schoolwork... I use it to dick around more than do work... And, I am pretty sure laptops are allowed here, because my study hall teacher was _glad_ I had one. And I know a few others that have them too.



lucky... >.>


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> N64 emulators, burn so much time on it and it's got such pixelated graphics that if your computer can't handle it than I laugh at thee.


I'll have to look into that... Got any suggestions of any other games? I feel like I know of like, 300 titles, but I can't think of any... >_<


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll have to look into that... Got any suggestions of any other games? I feel like I know of like, 300 titles, but I can't think of any... >_<



OH!
any final fantasy for some nintendo emulators! ^_^


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OH!
> any final fantasy for some nintendo emulators! ^_^


I'm talking about other computer games... I'll definitely look up some good N64 EMUs, seeing as I used to play it a lot when I was younger...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm talking about other computer games... I'll definitely look up some good N64 EMUs, seeing as I used to play it a lot when I was younger...



warcraft 3?
diablo 2?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> warcraft 3?
> diablo 2?


Hm.... Any good ones that are newer-aged? My laptop can support Spore, so I _might_ be able to play some newer ones...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hm.... Any good ones that are newer-aged? My laptop can support Spore, so I _might_ be able to play some newer ones...



well, um...
i don't really play that many games on my pc unless it is an emulated game...

oh, wait.
halo 1 or 2 perhaps


----------



## Dubb (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hm.... Any good ones that are newer-aged? My laptop can support Spore, so I _might_ be able to play some newer ones...



If you have a internet connection try Perfect World, its an mmorpg nd free.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, um...
> i don't really play that many games on my pc unless it is an emulated game...
> 
> oh, wait.
> halo 1 or 2 perhaps


Good Idea. All I need to do now is find the 360 controller I use to play PC games... I lost it.    Hm... Maybe I'll go search Gamestop for some titles I can Torrent...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> If you have a internet connection try Perfect World, its an mmorpg nd free.



 i tried that once...
damn game wouldn't even play for me... >.>


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Good Idea. All I need to do now is find the 360 controller I use to play PC games... I lost it.    Hm... Maybe I'll go search Gamestop for some titles I can Torrent...



lol, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> If you have a internet connection try Perfect World, its an mmorpg nd free.



That's a pretty good one, though it takes a lot of patience to get pretty far into it.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> If you have a internet connection try Perfect World, its an mmorpg nd free.


Oh! I also need to find a program that can find the SSIDs of hidden wireless networks so I can get on my school's WiFi... It's unencrypted, but hidden.   Brb, making a thread in Bits and Bytes...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's a pretty good one, though it takes a lot of patience to get pretty far into it.



like all mmo's



Seriman said:


> Oh! I also need to find a program that can find the SSIDs of hidden wireless networks so I can get on my school's WiFi... It's unencrypted, but hidden.   Brb, making a thread in Bits and Bytes...



lol, okay then.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> like all mmo's



Yep... Though to me it felt worse than most other ones I've played.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yep... Though to me it felt worse than most other ones I've played.



the worst i have yet to see is FLYFF, good game, just takes ages...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's a pretty good one, though it takes a lot of patience to get pretty far into it.



I don't like it.
Well I don't like any mmorpg.
But really, perfect world is a failure.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't like it.
> Well I don't like any mmorpg.
> But really, perfect world is a failure.



lol, i would say it is pretty good, but it wouldn't let me play it...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't like it.
> Well I don't like any mmorpg.
> But really, perfect world is a failure.



Yeah, I did get bored of it after a while. It was okay while it lasted.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, I did get bored of it after a while. It was okay while it lasted.



I prefer playing the game called FAF posting.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I prefer playing the game called FAF posting.


Seconded!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 29, 2010)

If you're looking for a good online free MMO try Dungeons and Dragons Eberron Online, it's a pretty fun time.

Link to download


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys D: This was like one of my favoritest threads! You've got a plethora of other threads that suit game discussion ><; Also, the hatin' goin' on a few pages back was a little embarrassing. This is a fantasy thread, and I don't count nightmares.

Painful to think that everyone can't get along and act intelligent for a day. That's a real fantasy, there.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

My personal fantasy is to frolic around a field of flowers with faces on them, punch one of those flowery faces, and then spontaneously turn into a pancake.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> My personal fantasy is to frolic around a field of flowers with faces on them, punch one of those flowery faces, and then spontaneously turn into a pancake.



Ooh, fun.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well hoooly shit. o.o That's... Bordering on absolute madness.

Luckily, fantasies aren't discriminate ;3 Madness is always a welcome factor.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ooh, fun.


 
And that's without artificially fruit flavored syrup...
Think of the possibilities.



Dog Donovan said:


> Well hoooly shit. o.o That's... Bordering on absolute madness.
> 
> Luckily, fantasies aren't discriminate ;3 Madness is always a welcome factor.


 
Madness?..
THIS IS-
No, not gonna' do it. I can't believe what I almost did.


----------



## flamingosrule (Mar 31, 2010)

I would really like to be an anthro flamingo or a kangaroo or something else and just kind of live my life like that. Yeah I'm kind of boring like that.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 31, 2010)

No fantasy is boring in your mind if you don't let it be.

I'd love to live the life of a cougar. And while I'm at that, add affection, give me friends and omnivore eating habits as well as an endless lust for inter-species lovin'.

Then thrown in anthropomorphism, nine tails, immortality and magic to charm my prey into submission with and I've got myself a fantasy to work with <3


----------



## Dubb (Mar 31, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> No fantasy is boring in your mind if you don't let it be.
> 
> I'd love to live the life of a cougar. And while I'm at that, add affection, give me friends and omnivore eating habits as well as an endless lust for inter-species lovin'.
> 
> Then thrown in anthropomorphism, nine tails, immortality and magic to charm my prey into submission with and I've got myself a fantasy to work with <3



Mmmmm submission .....


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Mmmmm submission .....



Um...I don't think he's being very submissive. But hey if that's your fantasy to see him like that man...


----------



## Slyck (Mar 31, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lesbo freak :V
> 
> Me personally, my fantasy isn't sexual at all. It involves me, sitting in a nice hammock on a clear day on the beach, smoking a joint, and being far far away from the rest of man kind for the rest of my days. With a dog or 3, there, that furry enough for ya?



I'm with you on that one. Maby have some Sublime or James Gang in the background.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 31, 2010)

I know i've posted twice on this subject already but .. My absolute Fav Fantasy would involve me being stranded on an island inhabited by Sexually starved females and Anthros.  I start off by building a new civilization on this Huge Uncharted Paradise and We live peacefully for hundreds of years. Until we are invaded and I alone must Defend the very Civilization I Myself had created.  I'd usually win in some Epic volcano top fight of some sort =3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Dubb said:


> I know i've posted twice on this subject already but .. My absolute Fav Fantasy would involve me being stranded on an island inhabited by Sexually starved females and Anthros.  I start off by building a new civilization on this Huge Uncharted Paradise and We live peacefully for hundreds of years. Until we are invaded and I alone must Defend the very Civilization I Myself had created.  I'd usually win in some Epic volcano top fight of some sort =3


The world superpowers would invade your island and destroy it fighting over it's natural resources in an awesome movie/video game.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 31, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> No fantasy is boring in your mind if you don't let it be.
> 
> I'd love to live the life of a cougar. And while I'm at that, add affection, give me friends and omnivore eating habits as well as an endless lust for inter-species lovin'.
> 
> Then thrown in anthropomorphism, nine tails, immortality and magic to charm my prey into submission with and I've got myself a fantasy to work with <3


That's like, the furriest thing I've ever read. _Seriously._


----------



## Telnac (Mar 31, 2010)

Both of my furry fantasies involve time travel.  Neither use Telnac as a character since he has no reason to go back in time.  Rather, I'd be the one time traveling as a cyborg (with microscopic implants, not Borg-like macroscopic ones) accompanied by an entourage of android dragons.  Unlike Telnac, who makes no effort to hide his artificial appearance, these dragons would be engineered to look as real as possible.

My cybernetic implants would boost my healing rate and retard (or eliminate aging) as well as giving me supernaturally strong bones and armor-tough but flexible skin.  They'd also detect and/or neutralize nearly all known poisons (and certainly any natural ones people might slip into my wine.)  Also, like Telnac, I'd be able to exist in a vacuum for a short while w/o harm.

The dragons would have the same abilities as Telnac, so they could also teleport and cloak themselves.  Unlike Telnac, these dragons would have sharp claws and breath weapons.

In both situations, my first destination wouldn't be Earth, but a known gold-rich asteroid that was only discovered in the 21st century.  I'd set up a mining operation there, and the dragons would periodically teleport there & back to ferry refined gold back to Earth so that my operations are well funded.

The two periods I'd like to travel to are: AD 470, shortly before the fall of Rome or 1975.  

In the first fantasy, with the Roman Empire in decline and barely controlled chaos, I'd quietly set up a base camp in Ireland.  From there, I'd bribe nearby tribes with gold and promises of riches to come so that they'd form the core of my new nation.  Any tribe that refuses my offers would be attacked by the dragons.

My goal would be to conquer or annex all of the British Isles.  The dragons would be given governorships over major regions.  After Rome falls, I'd move my operations inland, first taking northern Gaul and from there conquering the lands of the North Sea.  After that, I'd rest on my laurels somewhat, turning my focus to beginning the process of industrialization in my empire.  Since the size of an empire depends on one's ability to send messages and/or troops quickly to any part of it, steam powered ships and railroads would be a very high priority.  Once I have those, I'd move inland and take all of Europe, northern Africa and the Middle East.  I'd establish trade routes with China and establish peaceful relations with the Gupta Empire in modern-day India, but I'd make no move to conquer Asia.

The second fantasy is far more mundane.  After mining the asteroid for as much gold as I can, I'd quietly convert about half of it into cash and invest it in key stocks, particularly in the soon-to-emerge technology sector.  The investments would be non-voting stock, held anonymously though various world banks.  The rest I'd mint into unmarked gold coins, 25 grams apiece (just under an ounce.)

I'd introduce my dragons to the world in Switzerland.  I'd say they were hibernating for hundreds of years and have recently awakened, and I'd introduce myself as their keeper.  I'd use the money to build a complex to house myself and the dragons in West Germany and another in the Rocky Mountains, most likely in southern Colorado.  The gold coins would be the property of the dragons themselves, and they could use it however they wished, though I'd encourage them to build small complexes for themselves all over the world.

Why 1975?  Because I'd want to re-live the best years of my life, having all the resources I could hope for and with dragons to accompany me through it all.  I'd also want the fame and money to buy political clout, to guide the world stage through some of the more troubling years following the fall of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Both of my furry fantasies involve time travel.  Neither use Telnac as a character since he has no reason to go back in time.  Rather, I'd be the one time traveling as a cyborg (with microscopic implants, not Borg-like macroscopic ones) accompanied by an entourage of android dragons.  Until Telnac, who makes no effort to hide his artificial appearance, these dragons would be engineered to look as real as possible.
> 
> My cybernetic implants would boost my healing rate and retard (or eliminate aging) as well as giving me supernaturally strong bones and armor-tough but flexible skin.  They'd also detect and/or neutralize nearly all known poisons (and certainly any natural ones people might slip into my wine.)  Also, like Telnac, I'd be able to exist in a vacuum for a short while w/o harm.
> 
> ...



The fact that you are like 36 or something and have _that _much detail in your "fantasy" scares me...



Kellie Gator said:


> That's like, the furriest thing I've ever  read. _Seriously._



Same here. Yay for retarded furries bringing free entertainment! :V


----------



## Telnac (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The fact that you are like 36 or something and have _that _much detail in your "fantasy" scares me...


?  What does my age have to do with anything?  I'm a writer.  If I didn't go into programming, I probably would have become a novelist (and like many novelists, be starving half the time.)  All of the fantasies I've had, even from the time I was a small child, have been quite detailed.  Thanks to a very active imagination, I frequently come up with new fantasies to replace the old.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Telnac said:


> ?  What does my age have to do with anything?  I'm a writer.  If I didn't go into programming, I probably would have become a novelist (and like many novelists, be starving half the time.)  All of the fantasies I've had, even from the time I was a small child, have been quite detailed.  Thanks to a very active imagination, I frequently come up with new fantasies to replace the old.


The amount of detail made it seem like you spend extended periods of time dreaming about a fantasy life, which is a form of escapism and generally isn't a healthy thing to do. 

I'm not a psychologist (though it's what I wanna study in college once I start classes later this year. I took a year off after highschool sue me :V) though so I could be completely wrong and coming off like a cock.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The amount of detail made it seem like you spend extended periods of time dreaming about a fantasy life, which is a form of escapism and generally isn't a healthy thing to do.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist (though it's what I wanna study in college once I start classes later this year. I took a year off after highschool sue me :V) though so I could be completely wrong and coming off like a cock.


(tl;dr versions below)

Well, no offense, but the field of psychology is little more than people guessing about the inner workings of something so complex they couldn't hope to begin to understand it.  It doesn't matter how many advanced degrees someone has, the entire field is still in its infancy, and therefore I take anything any psychologist says with a grain of salt the size of Jupiter.  

The only psychologist I would trust is one with the humility to acknowledge that they know little, if anything at all.  Alas, there are far more humble programmers than there are humble psychologists... and despite being a programmer myself I can count the number of humble programmers I know on one hand.  (Needless to say, I am not one of them!)

A quick note about PhDs: there are no end of people with nice letters after their names indicating that they've received accolades from peers in the finest schools on Earth.  Some of these people are truly brilliant, and they will go on to revolutionize their field.  Alas, most of them are not.  Having a PhD doesn't mean anyone is particularly smart, only that they have the tenacity to jump through the hoops required to earn such a degree.  My father and 3 of my good friends from Wisconsin have PhDs and I'd only say one of them is particularly bright.  She's the only one using her PhD to do actual research: working finding cures for infectious diseases at the CDC.  The others, well...

The reason I say this is that there are enough books to fill a library written by people with PhDs about what is mentally healthy or not.  Most of these books contradict each other, which gives me no great confidence in any of them.  Like any of the soft sciences, psychology has no real way to concretely test any but the most simple of hypotheses.  Needless to say, what is or isn't healthy isn't a simple topic, which means it can't really be tested, and everyone and their cousin has their opinion on the subject.

_*tl;dr Version*_
Science can't prove what is or what isn't healthy, so I reject any such claims.


In my opinion (which I think is as valid as the opinion of anyone on this subject) a behavior or thought pattern that isn't healthy is one that interferes with one's daily life.  If one daydreams but doesn't do school work, doesn't have a job and doesn't socialize, then there clearly is a problem.  But this is also true of someone who sits at home and plays WoW all day, or someone who just trolls FAF instead of having a real life.

I have detailed and intricate fantasies that I've developed over weeks and months, but I also work full time (often far more than 40 hours a week), I am starting to rebuild a social life after moving halfway across the country (which is no easy task, I assure you), I attend church semi-regularly and I have a meaningful relationship with my son when I visit him or when he visits me.  Anyone who claims that my fantasy life is unhealthy had better be prepared to show me how my life is any less healthy than the lives of any other typical person.  I'd submit that my life is, in fact, far more balanced than most... fantasies and all.


_*tl;dr Version*_
I at least have a life.  Shut up.


----------



## Dubb (May 26, 2010)

Lol Calm DOwn CHildren.. 

( BumP)


----------



## Atrak (May 26, 2010)

Dubb said:


> Lol Calm DOwn CHildren..
> 
> ( BumP)



Your avatar is of an Arcanine while your species is Slowbro. Add that to this bump and you get:​ 
.................Nufur.​


----------



## Ben (May 26, 2010)

I don't care if this is your own thread-- if you don't have a good reason for reviving it, then let it stay dead. Locked.


----------

